# Swelling near vulva in pup?



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

I noticed some swelling around the vulva area when my dog was walking away from me. She is now 6months old & intact. She seems to be acting normal & still very playful. I'm posting a pic to ease my mind. Financially, i cannot afford to go to the vet until next week but if i have to take her ASAP i ll find a way. 

Thanks in advance everyone.


PS I have 0 experience with an intact female dog at this age.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Dogs can start going into heat around 6 months if I'm not mistaken, someone correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Dogs can start going into heat around 6 months if I'm not mistaken, someone correct me if I'm wrong though.


Is it normal for the vulva to swell up though? I'm reading so far a vulva swells at the beginning of a heat cycle or because of an infection.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

the vulva will swell and turn outwards to make it available for the male to enter. its probably a heat cycle. are the nipples any different? attitude any different?


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

GreatDaneMom said:


> the vulva will swell and turn outwards to make it available for the male to enter. its probably a heat cycle. are the nipples any different? attitude any different?


Her nipples seem to be more pronounced & enlarged but not a huge difference, just enough for me to notice. Seems like two weeks ago her nipples were almost invisible. Her attitude is just about the same. She's very playful still & has been playing with my pug for most of the day today. She ate normal today. Her urination is normal.

I've never had any experience with a dog in heat & im a bit concerned that this is a UTI or something. Is it normal for their vulvas to be that enlarged like that picture?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It's normal for it to be swelled like that, yes--that's what my mom's Shar Pei mix's looked like when she was in heat. A lot of dogs in heat will get more playful even in a "flirty" way to get males (and sometimes other females) to couple with them. In my Chi mix her nipples swelled but it was very subtle like you say and now hers are close to invisible again after the one heat cycle she had before being spayed.


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Kayota said:


> It's normal for it to be swelled like that, yes--that's what my mom's Shar Pei mix's looked like when she was in heat. A lot of dogs in heat will get more playful even in a "flirty" way to get males (and sometimes other females) to couple with them.


Should i separate her from my pug than? My pug is a female & fixed.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

No, nothing will come of it! Mine has gotten females to hump her before doing that flirty stuff (despite being spayed) or to play with her but it's harmless. I always say she's a lesbian because she flirts with other intact/in season girls her size, it's kind of funny really.


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Kayota said:


> No, nothing will come of it! Mine has gotten females to hump her before doing that flirty stuff (despite being spayed) or to play with her but it's harmless.


Oh man this is going to be a long 3 weeks for me lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah dogs in heat are such a pain LOL so glad mine and all of my mom's are fixed now. Will you be fixing your pup when she's old enough? (by the way, for the anti-spay/neuter folks, I don't mind what others do so long as they are responsible about it.)


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Yeah dogs in heat are such a pain LOL so glad mine and all of my mom's are fixed now. Will you be fixing your pup when she's old enough? (by the way, for the anti-spay/neuter folks, I don't mind what others do so long as they are responsible about it.)


I really don't want to fix her, but who knows... Maybe after this experience I'll want to to fix her. Im definitely not going to be irresponsible & have an accidental litter, that im 100% confident of.

When i was around 6 yrs old, i had a bulldog that wasn't fixed. I vaguely remember what it was like. Only thing i remember is that my sister would only walk her in front of my building to do her business & back inside immediately instead of her usual lap around the neighborhood. That dog was fixed later on & died very young at the age of six from a heart problem.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes your puppy is going through a heat cycle. If you want to minimize mess, I believe you can find dog panties at petsmart or petco or something, and you can put a pad or liner in it to absorb the blood. 

My girls do not get a long walk while in heat, they stay close to the house. You will have to be vigilant about watching her, if she is outdoors than you need to be out with her.


----------



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yes your puppy is going through a heat cycle. If you want to minimize mess, I believe you can find dog panties at petsmart or petco or something, and you can put a pad or liner in it to absorb the blood.
> 
> My girls do not get a long walk while in heat, they stay close to the house. You will have to be vigilant about watching her, if she is outdoors than you need to be out with her.


I live in an apartment building with no yard so that wont be an issue.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Get her a pad or dog diapers, your house will be a mess. Most of mine become extremely loving towards me, but moody with strangers when they come into heat.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

juliemule said:


> Get her a pad or dog diapers, your house will be a mess. Most of mine become extremely loving towards me, but moody with strangers when they come into heat.


I have used a baby onesie with just a panty liner when I had a dog in heat. You just cut out a hole for the tail. very cheap to find at a thrift store.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

That's great for small dogs!


----------



## Beccykate (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello, my dog looks exactly the same as the picture you posted and I am quite concerned as she is already desexed and has been for three years. Do you have any idea why she would be swollen like this?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Beccykate said:


> Hello, my dog looks exactly the same as the picture you posted and I am quite concerned as she is already desexed and has been for three years. Do you have any idea why she would be swollen like this?


thats a question to ask your vet. Its much different pointing out a intact female having this is simply the heat cycle. A Spayed female having this issue could be a serious issue and you should see your vet asap.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Also, let your vet know if you or anyone in the family is on a hormone replacement therapy that is applied on the skin. I would not mess around and have your vet look at your dog.


----------

